# does makeup cause wrinkles?



## n3crolust (Aug 17, 2007)

hey, i searched for this question & i couldn't seem to find it; so sorry if it's already been asked. :|

does makeup really cause wrinkles?
and if so, what can be done before or after applying makeup to prevent it?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 17, 2007)

I really don't think it does.  I believe products like foundation with sunscreen are very beneficial to protecting your skin.  I know that some products like heavy foundation, powder, and frosty eye shadows increase the appearance of wrinkles, but they do not make them.  Smoking, sun exposure, tanning, and genetics all play role in producing wrinkles.  Also, just repetitive facial expressions can cause wrinkles.


----------



## Vienna (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's just my imagination but since I've been wearing more eye makeup I've been getting little wrinkles around my eye!! 

I think it might have to do more with the fact that I'm handling my skin more, and I'm not being as gentle as I ought to take it off and put it on. 

Bonnie


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

^^No it doesn't, over vigorous application can though.  Try a mild make-up remover, and invest in a few quality brushes that will be gentle to your skin.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 17, 2007)

Get some good eye cream to keep your eye area moisturized to prevent crepe-y skin. hth


----------



## jennifer8055 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,
  I started developing pretty bad facial wrinkles after I crossed 35. I was pretty upset about it as I really didn't whink my skin would start degrading in my 30s. I tried altering my diet, took a lot of dark coloured vegetables such as beetroot and tomatoes as these were supposed to be good for wrinkles and also drank plenty of water. It didn't really work though and my Doctor had even suggested that I go for a Debrassion treatment to fade out my wrinkles. I then recently read an article by a lady who claimed that she got rid of her wrinkles using a particular anti-wrinkle product. I tried it and it worked really well. Within 4 weeks my wrinkles had faded out and were barely visible. Really good stuff. You can read more about the lady's article at the link below.

Wrinkles - It Can Be Treated


----------



## athena123 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think makeup can cause wrinkles at all. Repetitive facial movements, dehydration, poor nutrition, sun exposure, genetics and environmental causes have a much greater impact. However, makeup CAN contribute to clogged pores, irritation and other skin problems so it's important to choose the right kind of makeup. 

It's also important to treat your eye area and neck well; the skin around your eyes doesn't have pores and doesn't create its own sebum; hence, wrinkles and crepey texture occur there much more quickly than others. One inexpensive way to treat these areas are with organic, cold pressed avocado oil. Apply a drop around the eye morning and evening, and a more generous amount on the neck. This won't prevent wrinkles or treat existing ones, but it'll prevent that crepey look.


----------

